# Detection Video



## AK9 (Sep 30, 2012)

This is one of the females I trained. She is now working in LA.

Beira0827 - YouTube


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Beauty and brains! 

Also, saw on your website that you donate dogs to LE who can't afford them, that's good work!


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

Beautiful girl! I'm sure you are proud!


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

She's gorgeous and intense! Very nice!!


----------

